# Epidemic of deaths from hospital super bugs going unreported



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Scary and criminal.



> Health authorities are raising the alarm about antibiotic resistant "super bugs" that have invaded American hospitals, killing up to 175,000 patients a year.
> 
> It may be even worse because death certificates often don't mention the killer infections, making the tracking of these super bugs nearly impossible.


Blog: Epidemic of deaths from hospital super bugs going unreported


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I personally work with two veterans that have contracted MSRA in the past year. Both somehow contracted outside the hospital and survived, but scary stuff my friends.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We knew 30 years ago that indiscriminate use of antibiotics would eventually develop resistant strains. But the soccer moms wanted a pill for Jonny's ear ache, and doctors wanted to keep the patients happy, so here we are.

You can ignore reality, but you can't ignore the consequences of ignoring reality.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If you look at the adds on TV you see they have a pill for everything , but none for " stupid " , people today just do not care .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> We knew 30 years ago that indiscriminate use of antibiotics would eventually develop resistant strains. But the soccer moms wanted a pill for Jonny's ear ache, and doctors wanted to keep the patients happy, so here we are.
> 
> You can ignore reality, but you can't ignore the consequences of ignoring reality.


And if little Johnny does not get a pill and the issue lingers, Mr Lawyer will sue insuring that every 0ne with a complaint gets a pill.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> And if little Johnny does not get a pill and the issue lingers, Mr Lawyer will sue insuring that every 0ne with a complaint gets a pill.


Yep. It's an octopus of a problem.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Lets be honest we are due to some sort of pandemic at the least. Nothing really bad has hit the world since WWI pandemic.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

***I am not a doctor, nurse, virologist, epidemiologist, I don't work for the CDC, WHO, USAMRIID or anyone else - took some "Intro" courses, spent too much time reading and spent my time with some really smart PAs, 18Ds and Surgeons while in Group*

God created pathogens - whether prion, viral, fungal, bacterial or parasitic to control the natural order of things, the biggest Agent of Change is humanity - which was continually cleansed and put through pandemic crucibles to achieve the pinnacle we are sitting at as _**** sapiens sapien_ (yeah, apparently we are SapienX2?) - and we jacked it all up.

Viruses we already know are decently virulent, and are readily adaptable with RNA and a protein coat that can adapt to various humid/arid locales, urban/rural, hot/cold, zoological or human-transmissible and other nasty virulence vectors, but typically when a virus jumps it weakens - this is true with the Common Cold a la Rhinovirus/Rotavirus/Enterovirus, or nasty HFV like Ebolavirus or Zaire, even the big "Pandemic" ones like SARS, H1N1 Serotype showed this to be true (plus a stupid amount of money spent with the WHO/CDC).

Bacteria, is often regarded as the weaker cousin, they are a little more robust in their focus - i.e. a bacteria culture in South America will jack you up until you fly back to Fort Carson and it dies upon transmission, but Bacteria is still smart - Harvard did a study with bacteria cultures in a brine mixture, it moved through bands of a concoction of antibiotics starting with "1" the amount it would take to eliminate "simple" bacteria all the way to 1000 times the amount/types of ABs - should destroy anything right? Wrong - took 11 days for the cultures to adapter and mutate to become resistant to 1000 times the amount of ABs - thus invulnerable to "modern" medicine.

Microorganisms are smarter than us now, as @sideKahr mentioned so simply - everyone wanted little Johnny to kick his cold/ear ache so have some antibiotics and call it a day - not only did we weaken Johnny's immune system response and robustness, but we also inadvertently created these "super bugs" as the media calls it - antibiotic-resistant/impervious strains of bacteria that is so common to our locales it transfers easily and can't be killed except by strong immune systems - or host-death.

With our weakened immune systems, it is not only bacteria that is gaining strength, it is viruses, it can now run through hosts due to their weak immune systems, before when Alice got sick her immune system kicked the crap out of Virus Jones so when he fast roped off of Alice into Johnny, he got a weak strain to beat down and gain antibodies - now Johnny is getting a barely-diminished virus to destroy his weak little body and probably kill him because Alice didn't want his body to beat a virus back on his own.

Want to know why these viruses are "unknown/undocumented"? - it's not a conspiracy; it is because it isn't known. There are so many damn serotypes of "major known" viruses and bacteria - we are literally creating new species by accident, that Common Cold is now killing people, and it probably isn't too different than what it was a few years back.

We have to just let it run its course, kill weak hosts and spot popping pills/needles anytime your sick.

A silver bullet a day keeps the viruses away....or some water, washing your hands and not kissing Sally Rotton Crotch, got that Rangers?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sally rotton crotch lmao 

Still a bit of an issue wonder why its being glossed over. Oh, the people who make the bazillions in cash may lose some if we figure out we dont need them for every little ache an pain.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Only a matter of time before a real bug goes world wide.....



> Meet The New Antibiotic-Resistant 'Hypervirulent' Superbug Discovered In China





> Scientists in Hangzhou, China have discovered a new strain of antibiotic-resistant pneumonia which spreads incredibly fast, after a 2016 outbreak in a hospital ICU led to the deaths of five patients ranging in age from 53 to 73. In findings published in The Lancet, researchers conclude that the new superbug poses a "substantial threat to human health" due to the fact that it is "simultaneously hypervirulent, multidrug resistant, and highly transmissible."


Meet The New Antibiotic-Resistant ?Hypervirulent? Superbug Discovered In China ? ZeroPointNow


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Pneumonic Plague Killed 50 Million People in the Middle Ages and Now It?s Back

new plague threat coming from 3rd World Africa ..... been illegals coming in from that section of Africa thru Mexico for the past 5 years or so ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It never left. There has been an occasional case in the Southwest US for decades. It's endemic in the animals in Arizona.

What antibiotic is used to treat it that I can get a hold of?


----------

